# Will fish eat guppy fry?



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

If I get guppies, I may get rid of my angelfish. But, are the other fish in my signature gonna show aggression or eat the guppy fry?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Any fish will eat fry


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Get lots of low cover plants if you want them to breed in the tank. If not get a breeder box and another tank to grow them out.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Java moss is good, that or you could get some water lettuce.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

i also have a battleship decoration that they can swim into


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

ANY fish eats guppies. And they will gobble them up. A "battleship"decoration isn't going to protect your fry. What I suggest doing is either A) filling the tank with very many plants, or B) getting a separate tank for birth. (the better way to go)


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I already have 2 fake plants and I am getting a real one soon.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

And like I've said before, I'm young so don't make fun of me for asking this question but like how do you use a breeding box?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you really want to breed guppies , forget about a breeding box or breeding net....
you are far better off getting a couple of bunches of hornwort or other fine leaved floating plant for them...it will help to provide shelter and food for fry besides being good for your water parameters....i breed several strains of guppies and i only use the floating plants...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Go to the dollar store and buy a bunch of their silk plants. Dump it in the tank. The fry will be able to hide. Also, if you can get some water lettuce, that would be good. A breeding box is something that you put your female in, and when she gives birth, the fry can go down where the female can't. You then remove the female, and the fry are completely protected.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The problem with the breeding box is that the female can get stressed if you do it that way, and that could harm her or the fry.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, you'd want to move her into the breeding box a week before she gave birth.


----------



## Neophyte (Sep 7, 2012)

It's ok to separate them but put the breeding box on the same tank. Fish are natural preys so being stressed is normal to them but it's more stressful seeing your lil fry being chewed by another fish. I'm doing this and it seems like everything is going well, mom is just circling around her fry box most of the time. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/livebearers/35096-thousand-words.html

This will give you plenty of guppies, nice & safe.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok. Can I get this box at the store? How big is it? And do I put the male and female in? If I don't know they mated in the regular tank, how do I know the female is pregnant?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Yes you can get it at a store. 
You only put the female in the box and you do it about a week before she drops, though I still wouldn't do it because of the stress factor. 
You can tell she is pregnant because she will get a gravid spot and start to first look plump, then start to look a bit like a box. The gravid spot gets bigger over time. The gravid spot is pretty obvious usually.


----------



## Neophyte (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, it's called breeding box I guess $6.99 with V-separator wherein once newborns pop out they just glide into a thin crevice and stay on the lower part of the box so they won't be mistaken as food. But be wary with this box because it floats around and may tilt which will make your lil gups escape and be preys. My tip is fix it on the side with Scotch tape or anything to make it stay in place. Go online on how to spot a pregnant guppy. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I may set up a 5 gal not soon, but eventually. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

And I'll use that for breeding the guppies. However, I have heard that female guppies store sperm and can give birth to up to six batches of fry. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

bullseyejoey said:


> And I'll use that for breeding the guppies. However, I have heard that female guppies store sperm and can give birth to up to six batches of fry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


Yep, female livebearers can store sperm. As stated before, floating plants will give the fry a great chance of survival if thick enough. I started with three platies and now I have over 25 because of the plants, all were born from the single adult female I had in the tank.


----------

